# EGD with Blakemore tube placement



## bethb (Dec 4, 2014)

I am looking for assistance on finding a CPT code for an EGD with Blakemore Tube placement and gastric bubble inflated.  The patient had active gastrointestinal bleeding, and had band ligation, and a large amount of blood was suctioned within the gastric pouch.

Thanks,
Beth


----------



## afalcon@dhcla.com (Dec 4, 2014)

look at 43460


----------



## bethb (Dec 4, 2014)

Thank you for your suggestion!


----------

